# Blue Jelly Shrimp



## fplata

Nice little bug


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chris.rivera3

He looks like a blue velvet shrimp

...is there a difference between blue jelly and blue velvet???


----------



## Newman

no difference. the names are used interchangeably. they describe the all blue variation of the cherry shrimp - originated from [STRIKE]blue[/STRIKE] red rili shrimp. 

Blue jelly was also used to describe a certain Taiwan Bee coloration - a clear blue with white stripes. it essentially looks like a crystal blue shrimp. just imagine a crystal red, instead of the red there's a clearish blue color, and that's a blue jelly taiwan bee.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp

Blue velvet originated from red rili shrimp. They are born red and the red fades away leaving the blue.

Blue rili were bred for less and less red until there is none. I've seen no red fade away if born with any.

I have both.

Beautiful photography.


----------



## Newman

What is the difference between an all blue shrimp that was bred from red rili, and an all blue shrimp that was bred from blue rili - a blue rili with no red markings. wouldn't they both be blue velvet shrimp, especially if they bred true blue?


----------



## Soothing Shrimp

Newman said:


> ...wouldn't they both be blue velvet shrimp, especially if they bred true blue?


You are ignoring the fact that 99.9% of blue velvet's red markings fade. It is part of the mutation.

The blue rili keeps any red markings it may have.

As to whether it can be categorized as blue rilis, although the phenotype looks the same, the genotypes are different.

Do they both look blue. yes.


----------



## Newman

so in other words no one has developed a line of neos that are from blue rilis that look all blue? as in 100% or close to that of all blue velvets are the genotype that is associated with red rili?


----------



## Soothing Shrimp

reread post #5

I'm not trying to come off as a jerk, so if I am I apologize. It just seems there is a common misconception that blue rili is blue velvet when that isn't the case. *shrugs* People are free to believe what they would like though.

Didn't mean to derail your photo thread.


----------



## Newman

No, you are not; I am just trying to learn about the pictured shrimp.

Awesome picture of the blue jelly 
It must have been a challenge to catch the shrimp in a photogenic spot and then focus in on it. I have an extremely difficult time focusing on shrimp. they're always moving haha!


----------



## Neatfish

Pretty cool looking shrimp where did you get it from?


----------



## ZeeZ

Thanks. I don't mind the discussion.

If you're wondering, these shrimp do have red markings on them when the shrimplets are hatched and they do fade away with age. Although there is one adult male that has a red spot just behind his eyes. It kind of makes him look like he has three eyes. 

I was told the Rilis and Jellies/Velvets are the same thing. I got them because a friend owed me since I gave him a ton of Red Cherry Shrimp when his population started dying off and saved his tank so he repaid me by getting me these Blue Jellies to help boost my Blue Pearls' coloration. Now I have a variety of almost white/ice blue/blue jelly shrimp running around their tank. I'm not sure which breeder he used but they're definitely from Singapore. I saw the transhipping papers, they made three stops before finally reaching me.


----------



## Newman

cool, so you are trying to breed them with your blue pearls to see if you can get nice blues?


----------



## ZeeZ

They already have. I even have a video of a male BJS going at it with a BPS female... it's quite something to see.


----------



## GMYukonon24s

Nice pic!


----------



## acitydweller

What a gorgeous shrimp.

Not wanting to point out the obvious, but this little fellow is deeply blue whilst shaded below the stem. It's a shame jellies aren't sold in the u.s. You make us all a bit more jelly now. Heehee


----------



## ZeeZ

Thanks, guys!

In case anyone is interested, here's the video...

http://youtu.be/L170XlrBoWQ

I'm not sure how to make it embed here.


----------



## dreamchick

very cute little guy!


----------

